# CG Hexlogic Pads - A one page PDF guide



## ryand

During my recent research on the pads in the CG Hexlogic range I have found lots of helpful information on here about the range and the different uses each grade has. I also found myself flicking back to the CG website a lot to remember the colours etc! This brought me to the idea of putting it all together into a one page PDF that you can download for reference, and maybe store with your detailing kit.

Happy to make amends where required as its never conclusive but hopefully its going to be helpful to many.

Click here to download the PDF.

Click here to download the JPG version.

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## Black Widow

Very nice.
1 small remark. The Blue (light polishing / finishing) pad is between the White (polishing) and Black (finishing) pad.

Since there is some overlap between the pads it's not necassary to buy all the pads.


----------



## Miglior

That's being printed out and stuck on the wall mate. Smashing 

I should know the colours but iv got that many brands of pads it's hard to keep up!!


----------



## ryand

Black Widow said:


> Very nice.
> 1 small remark. The Blue (light polishing / finishing) pad is between the White (polishing) and Black (finishing) pad.
> 
> Since there is some overlap between the pads it's not necassary to buy all the pads.


Ok, will move them about and update the link. I just followed the order on the cg website!


----------



## Black Magic Detail

thanks ,so many colours and brands with different grades


----------



## alan hanson

get confused white and green sound the same only its like they seem to be designed to give the same output but with different products?


----------



## david g

ryand said:


> Ok, will move them about and update the link. I just followed the order on the cg website!


The correct order should have the white then blue then black :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson

so the green defo has slightly more correction than the white?


----------



## GSVHammer

alan hanson said:


> so the green defo has slightly more correction than the white?


Yes it has more cut than the white.


----------



## david g

alan hanson said:


> so the green defo has slightly more correction than the white?


Green is a light compounding pad ,white a polishing pad :thumb:


----------



## ryand

Link in first thread updated with a revised download as requested.


----------



## alexandjen

ryand said:


> Link in first thread updated with a revised download as requested.


Good work Ryan, thanks for taking the time to do this :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200

Wow that's fantastic! I often find myself trying to remember the order or reading my handwriting on the bakc of each pad :lol: doesn't help that my white pad is now also blue, put it in the washing machine with something blue by accident :wall:


----------



## Jai

That's fantastic! Cheers.


----------



## Indetailad

Awesome. Thank you


----------



## sicko

why can't i download or view it?


----------



## Xcase_BMW

^works for me, great PDF mate


----------



## andy60m

Great idee. Been printed and now resides in the lid of my polishing pad case!
Thanks!


----------



## gally

Thanks for that dude, I use 3m pads but always looking to try new things.


----------



## ryand

sicko said:


> why can't i download or view it?


When I get a chance I can also make a JPG of the file and upload that as an alternative download.


----------



## James0911

Just wondering where the 3m perfect it polishes would go on this chart? Heard brilliant things about these pads but still a n00b so don't want to risk making a mistake lol
Cheers james


----------



## ryand

James0911 said:


> Just wondering where the 3m perfect it polishes would go on this chart? Heard brilliant things about these pads but still a n00b so don't want to risk making a mistake lol
> Cheers james


They are good pads I also use them but it depends what you are try to achieve, which products, paint type and machine.


----------



## James0911

ryand said:


> They are good pads I also use them but it depends what you are try to achieve, which products, paint type and machine.


I'm still just getting a kit list together at the minute bit thinking of getting as much correction as I can with a das 6 (maybe the pro) with the 3M polishes (green yellow blue) and I was just going to use the 3M pads but really fancy giving these a go aswell
Cheers
James


----------



## ryand

James0911 said:


> I'm still just getting a kit list together at the minute bit thinking of getting as much correction as I can with a das 6 (maybe the pro) with the 3M polishes (green yellow blue) and I was just going to use the 3M pads but really fancy giving these a go aswell
> Cheers
> James


I like the 3M for some AIO products and glazes etc, but they are a bit soft on a DA for correction uses. Have some Hexlogic on order so will be trying them out soon.

A lot of it is personal preference though on what pads people like. What cars are you planning to work on? Maybe do a search on here as there is loads of advice in many threads.


----------



## James0911

ryand said:


> I like the 3M for some AIO products and glazes etc, but they are a bit soft on a DA for correction uses. Have some Hexlogic on order so will be trying them out soon.
> 
> A lot of it is personal preference though on what pads people like. What cars are you planning to work on? Maybe do a search on here as there is loads of advice in many threads.


My cars a 07 fiesta and my folks car is a Nissan x-trail so not sure what the paint will be like on that one lol


----------



## ryand

James0911 said:


> My cars a 07 fiesta and my folks car is a Nissan x-trail so not sure what the paint will be like on that one lol


Medium to soft ish but normal rule of start light applies, you might be ok with 3M then.


----------



## James0911

I was mainly drawn to 3 m for it's simplicity... I get sooooo confused with pad and polish choices lol 
Would I be best just getting a finishing, polishing and a cutting/heavy polishing pad (in your opinion lol)
James


----------



## felondnb

Cheers for that - very useful!


----------



## ryand

First post updated with a JPG download version for those of you that cant download the PDF.

Ryan


----------



## eddiel34

Thanks for this.

I always have to look for this info as it is so long between polishes for me.

I will stack them in order now and I'm going to print this out, laminate it and stick it on my shed inner door. :thumb:


----------



## priceworth

I bough some of those pads but now I'm confused with one of the pads as it looks yellowish and White but it's softer than the orange pad which I got so I'm confused if it's yellow or White?


----------



## Solaar

Thanks for doing this, I can never remember which pad is which so going to stick this on my garage wall!


----------



## id_doug

Just come to this link through a number of others. I know its an old one but worth a bump up as its very useful :thumb:


----------



## organisys

id_doug said:


> Just come to this link through a number of others. I know its an old one but worth a bump up as its very useful :thumb:


Very usefull as I'm quite new to using a machine. I use these pads with Menz at the mo.


----------



## bmwman

Thank you very much.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Thanks alot for the guide.

Il be printing this off for referance.


----------



## trimmtrabb

My car is a black 09 vauxhall insignia with swirl marks.
I have at my disposal a meg g220 v2 da
5inch backing plate
Orange hex log pad
White hex log pad
Black hex log pad

Meguiars ultimate compound
Meguiars #80
Meguiars #83 
Poor boys black hole 
And colly 476

I am yet to use my machine and can't afford a paint depth gauge at the moment.I am led to believe that my cars paint is on the soft side , so how would you guys go about getting decent results with the equipment above.

Thanks for listening.
Neil


----------



## id_doug

trimmtrabb said:


> My car is a black 09 vauxhall insignia with swirl marks.
> I have at my disposal a meg g220 v2 da
> 5inch backing plate
> Orange hex log pad
> White hex log pad
> Black hex log pad
> 
> Meguiars ultimate compound
> Meguiars #80
> Meguiars #83
> Poor boys black hole
> And colly 476
> 
> I am yet to use my machine and can't afford a paint depth gauge at the moment.I am led to believe that my cars paint is on the soft side , so how would you guys go about getting decent results with the equipment above.
> 
> Thanks for listening.
> Neil


I am no expert or have any experience of the polishes you mention but I know the general rule of thumb is start with the least aggressive and work up from there if needed. You might find a couple of hits with a light compound and pad may do the trick if not then try moving up in pad and/or compound aggressiveness. Hope this helps.


----------

